# Whats in YOUR kong?



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i was jsut wondering what everyone used in there dogs kongs? i always hear peanut butter lasts for hours frozen even longer well with Cesar its lasts litterly no more then 3 minutes even frozen
so i began looking for anything that lasted longer then 5 minutes ive tried putting raw quail eggs in and smothering that in peanut butter then dipping that into sweet potato bits ive tried wedgeing baby carrots in there so tight i can fit 4 baby carrots into a normal large red kong. tried the kong stuffins tried stuffing spinch leaves and peanut butter tried just sweet potato wedges, before halloween i stuffed some pumkin into it. all lasted about 5 mintues.
but then i found bread and cheese!
i take a whole slice of bread and a whole slice of cheese and mash them in and i mean MASH! i put the cheese in first then the bread so far it lasts an entire hour!!! :high5:

but im curious as to what everyone else puts in there dogs kongs and how long it normally lasts?
oh and what kind of dog
Cesar is a bull terrier


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm very much looking forward to reading everyone's reply's. On my boxer forum everyone talks about peanut butter too, but my stepson is deathly allergic to peanuts so we can't use it, there is Wowbutter out now that is a replacement for peanut butter I was thinking about trying but it's full of soy which isn't good for the dogs. So please, bring it on!!! :biggrin:

I do recall someone saying they filled it with yogurt and berries and froze it.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I use cubed apples, and often use PB, but use alternatives (like almond, cashew, etc. butters) when my cousin's peanut-allergic son will be around. I've also used unsweetened applesauce, canned pumpkin, squash puree, and mashed banana as the "binder".


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

Filled with yogurt (by itself, with kibble, berries, peanut butter, biscuits, etc) and frozen.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Is it ok to freeze kongs? I know some materials can release bad chemicals if frozen. Because if its safe, I'm totally going to mix fresh blue berries and plain yogurt, canned pumpkin, peanut butter and bananas, ooh the possibilities!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I've always frozen my kongs lol (if I didn't I would be going crazy ha ha) 

I freeze PB like its going out of style, or sometimes if I notice belly issues (this was a problem while kibble feeding) I would do organic pumpkin filling. 

I always thought apples were bad for dogs? Maybe it was just the apple skins? I can't remember which...


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

it's the apple seeds that are toxic.

I used to put yoghurt and berries and other fruits in the kong and freeze it. but now that i feed raw i take meat or ground meat and freeze it, healthy and keeps the dog occupied i even squeezed two chicken wings in there and froze it


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

bernadettelevis said:


> it's the apple seeds that are toxic.
> 
> I used to put yoghurt and berries and other fruits in the kong and freeze it.* but now that i feed raw i take meat or ground meat and freeze it, healthy and keeps the dog occupied i even squeezed two chicken wings in there and froze it *


That is my plan if/when I ever get kongs for my pack!:wink:


But Ive got to say....I can NOT even IMAGINE doing cheese and bread. For one thing that is like filled with TONS of possible allergens and TOTALLY wrong for our pet carnivores...and MAN...I cant even imagine how much that would effect the stools!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> That is my plan if/when I ever get kongs for my pack!:wink:
> 
> 
> But Ive got to say....I can NOT even IMAGINE doing cheese and bread. For one thing that is like filled with TONS of possible allergens and TOTALLY wrong for our pet carnivores...and MAN...I cant even imagine how much that would effect the stools!


has affected him so far and he only gets his kong about once a month otherwise he gets bored of it.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I actually realized when reading this thread, my dogs haven't gotten their kongs stuffed with ANYTHING since we've gone raw lol. Maybe it's my subconscious telling me something


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

i Freeze anchovies with egg around it and use peanut butter just to seal the little hole on the bottom.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I use the Evanger's canned meats or honest kitchen and freeze them. They usually last 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Nothing. She chews on the damn things even when they are empty... so I stopped filling them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i stopped putting anything into the kong when the little bugger, i mean, pug chewed the top of the kong off...

when we first got him and i was home cooking, i'd put some of their food into the kong and freeze it. pretty funny watching him.

i too would never use peanut butter or bread or cheese or any species inappropriate food....but i've become a real purist since the transition. i don't EVER want to see the stuff squirting out of their butts. EVER.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

I put ZIWI PEAK....in Buddys Kong.....

Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

we do lots of things, from peanutbutter, cheese, bread mixes . Ground beef and then freeze it , large treats that we can jam in that dont come out easy. Always thinking of new stuff to put in them , freezing works best for us too gives us a bit more time.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I usually just mix canned food with kibble, right now I have a ton of that nasty Cesars dog food from my MIL's dog who died, it's gross but free so whatever. I used to feed my cat canned and she's so bloody picky I always had food she refused to eat so fed it to the dogs, they don't turn down anything. I've always wondered how people use yogurt and applesauce, doesn't it just ooze out the hole? Mine only really get Kongs if we are leaving for the day and missing a meal, otherwise we are never really gone long enough to worry about. My male I just freeze his kibble in his bowl with water, he won't touch a kong.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Has anyone used Marmite or Vegemite, I am not talking about stuffing it full but just a smear. I am yet to find a dog that doesn't like it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Usually just canned food or plain non fat yogurt. I'll usually stick a few pieces of kibble in there, then seal it with some canned food or yogurt and freeze it. He gets bored with yogurt though and often won't finish it


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> I usually just mix canned food with kibble, right now I have a ton of that nasty Cesars dog food from my MIL's dog who died, it's gross but free so whatever. I used to feed my cat canned and she's so bloody picky I always had food she refused to eat so fed it to the dogs, they don't turn down anything. I've always wondered how people use yogurt and applesauce, doesn't it just ooze out the hole? Mine only really get Kongs if we are leaving for the day and missing a meal, otherwise we are never really gone long enough to worry about. My male I just freeze his kibble in his bowl with water, he won't touch a kong.


What I do to keep it from oozing out the bottom is just try to shove a biscuit in there at just the right angle to cover the small hole, fill it with the runny stuff, and cover the top with peanut butter or more biscuits, then put it in a freezer bag and try to stick it in the fridge upright. It's worked so far . 

I will usually put peanut butter, canned food mixed with water, canned fish, crushed up bananas, egg, cooked meats, and a little bit of cheese sometimes plus the biscuits. I currently use Nature's Variety and Northern Biscuit brand biscuits. I don't give them kongs as much as I used to though. Maybe one a month.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NZ Raw said:


> Has anyone used Marmite or Vegemite, I am not talking about stuffing it full but just a smear. I am yet to find a dog that doesn't like it.


now, there's an acquired taste...i love vegemite but i don't know if i would give it to my dogs....


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

What is marmite?


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

magicre said:


> now, there's an acquired taste...i love vegemite but i don't know if i would give it to my dogs....


It did not occur to me that it is an Aussie - Kiwi thing lol

Dogs, cats lots of animals like it. I can't even describe what it is lol. 

Marmite - Ingredients -This is what is in it, it does have salt but you don't give much. Dogs will lick it for ages.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> now, there's an acquired taste...i love vegemite but i don't know if i would give it to my dogs....


Ya, Ive got to agree....with the ingredients in either of them I would NOT be giving that do either my dogs or cats.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ya, Ive got to agree....with the ingredients in either of them I would NOT be giving that do either my dogs or cats.


Because?

Have always done it (a treat only and probably not even a gram of it) but would like to know .


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Now you have me researching lol.

Seems I am not the only one who does this, I even come across this Marmite Dogs photo | stock photos Profimedia #0093507831


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Marmite/vegemite has got to be the grossest stuff ever.. I tried it once and nearly puked LOL. One bonus about Canada.. that stuff is not popular :heh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NZ Raw said:


> Because?
> 
> Have always done it (a treat only and probably not even a gram of it) but would like to know .


It is made from leftover brewers' yeast extract (a by-product of beer manufacture) and various vegetable and spice additives. It is very dark reddish-brown, almost black, in color, and one of the richest sources known of Vitamin B. It's thick like peanut butter, it's very salty

so the brewer's yeast and the salt content for me. i love the stuff in moderation. only takes a little bit....learned that from an aussie friend of mine....can't slather the stuff on, but i wouldn't give it to my dogs.

realising it's an acquired taste, like gefilte fish .....i've seen some slather sandwiches with it. it reminds me of a highly concentrated bouillon, designed to enhance but not be the star.

oh. and it's now owned by kraft foods. i wonder how pissed off the australians are about that. did they change the recipe?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I used to fill Eevee's kong with peanut butter but stopped because it just seemed so unhealthy/salty.
I havent given her a filled kong since, but I think I'll try putting ground beef in there and see how that works out :smile:


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Glob of peanut butter. Teaspoon of yogurt, teaspoon of canned pumpkin. Frozen.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> It is made from leftover brewers' yeast extract (a by-product of beer manufacture) and various vegetable and spice additives. It is very dark reddish-brown, almost black, in color, and one of the richest sources known of Vitamin B. It's thick like peanut butter, it's very salty
> 
> so the brewer's yeast and the salt content for me. i love the stuff in moderation. only takes a little bit....learned that from an aussie friend of mine....can't slather the stuff on, but i wouldn't give it to my dogs.
> 
> ...


Re just stated my reasons!:smile:

The brewer's yeast and sodium are the main reasons...but also the rest of the ingredient list!:wink:


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Re just stated my reasons!:smile:
> 
> The brewer's yeast and sodium are the main reasons...but also the rest of the ingredient list!:wink:


They would be my concern too, but this was just one of those things been done by so many, so many times without problems thought it was worth asking. Oddly enough it sits better for me to give a lick of marmite than globs of peanut butter. Personally I am not allowed either, both are bad for yeast overgrowth.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a kong for Barney but I feed raw so I am glad I got some ideas to put in it. It amazes me they can get a chicken wing out I can't wait to see that.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Right now I'm using the dried Ziwipeak treats. I've gotten it down to an art to wedge a piece all the way at the bottom. Sometimes when I come home from work he still hasn't managed to get it out. I feel bad when that happens so I put a tiny smudge of peanut butter on the side and glue another tiny piece of treat that he can get more easily. All these ideas sound great though, so I might have to test them out :biggrin: Louis LOVES going into his crate just so he can get his kong. He usually dashes in and just sits there the moment he sees me reach for my coat and purse.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I must be a BAD mommy...Yogi has no Kong...I haven't even thought about it...must make me REALLY bad.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I must be a BAD mommy...Yogi has no Kong...I haven't even thought about it...must make me REALLY bad.


HAHAHA....none of my 5 have one...

I always think, "Eh...maybe next time I have the money..." then never think of them when I have the money...and if I do I always go "Eh, they would be better off with bullysticks, or new nylabones!"LOL :lol:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHAHA....none of my 5 have one...
> 
> I always think, "Eh...maybe next time I have the money..." then never think of them when I have the money...and if I do I always go "Eh, they would be better off with bullysticks, or new nylabones!"LOL :lol:


Well welcome to the club...BAD MOMS...we are so depriving them. If Yogi only knew, LOL.


----------

